# Parker Hale Safari



## mikegk16 (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently purchased a Parker Hale Safari rifle. The only markings on the upper part of the rifle is the caliber .308 Win the serial number which is Z-435** and the word Safari. On the underside the trigger assembly has Parker Hale England, and on the under side of the barrel is stamped 1 10 XX. The rifle has a Redfield 3x-9x scope mounted to it. It is mounted to a custom walnut stock. I was wondering if anybody could help me with what year it was made and approximately how much it would be worth it perfect condition. Thanks!


----------

